# Vacation without pup- Boarding options



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking for opinions on best options for dealing with a 'one week vacation' Our pup Blaze cannot come with. He will only be 4 1/2 mos old. Do we not take fam vacation or board puppy?


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I we my away for a 6 day trip when Bentley was about 9 months old. I boarded him with my dog trainer at her house. She has several dogs of her own and a large fenced in property so it worked out very well.

If you don't have any friends or family that can take the pup while you're gone, perhaps ask around and find a recommended dog boarding program in your area. A few of my friends have used local boarding facilities here and their dogs seem to have a great time. They aren't all the same though so be sure to ask around and see which ones come highly recommended


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

No friends or fam avail at this time. Would like to take trip but nervous if at 4 1/2 mos would traumatize pup. Not sure what to 
do?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've taken mine with me plenty of times when the trip was going to include places that I could run them, and had dog friendly hotels.
Other times I reserve spots at the trainers.
If your leaving your pup with a trainer, be sure to call asap.
Most only in take in a limited amount of dogs, and you don't want to be scrambling at the last minute.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

My concern is Blaze being too young (4 1/2 mos) to board for a week. This summer we will be traveling with him. But this trip would entail a flight. I've just heard Vs are so sensitive and I'd hate to spoil his wonderful disposition from a week of boarding away from us. Our other dog (Theo is a 9 1/2 yr Frenchie) totally different demeanor- boarding has never been a prob for him if we couldn't take him with. Theo and Blaze do great together, quite the 'Odd Couple'


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

You should check out dogvacay.com 

You can search for experienced people in your area to keep your dog in their home. We're going to do this with our girl when we are away for a week this coming May. The person we have picked out has dozens of great reviews from previous clients. She's home with the dogs all day and says they even usually sleep with her!

I think if you find someone to give him love, attention, exercise and supervision he will be just fine -- even if he's young.

I would not recommend a traditional boarding facility where they are kenneled or put with dozens of other dogs at the same time.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He might do fine if he's boarded at a place that will keep him and Theo together, but I understand your reservations. All the dogs we've successfully boarded in the past have had completely different dispositions than my V and even they got super worked up when we picked them up. I can't even imagine my girl's reaction. 

I suspect boarding at a trainer's would be different as they would understand vizslas and Blaze would be occupied with all his training. 

You could also see if your vet or local pet store has any recommendations for in-home sitters.


----------

